# Shiatsu Zombie



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

I took on creating a shiatsu zombie using a design I saw on Youtube (I think by "Mr. Halloweenguy"), but slightly modified. It's different than most of the shiatsu zombie designs I've seen, but I'm not entirely sure it's better -- at all. 

It started, however, with this top-notch, hi-quality, sketch 









Nonetheless, here's my take on this prop, in video form. Video #4 covers the parts, design, and implementation *Note*: I recommend clicking the title at the top of the video to go to the playlist on YouTube. The forum software doesn't appear to support multiple video playlists.


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Hands finished, and prop finished.










Hands were constructed using the packing tape method followed by plastic bag corpsing. Watch the time lapse here:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one good looking zombie! And I am especially impressed by your top notch, high quality drawing:googly:

Always good to see the internal workings of an animated prop. The shiatsu set up can be tricky to get right.


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you! Regarding my high quality drawing, I particularly enjoy my parts list... "couplers x meh, big x 2, etc."


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

All finished!


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I only run low voltage out to props in my Christmas and Halloween displays. 

Are all of those style shiatsu massagers mains operated?


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

110v is all I've ever seen. I pick these up at thrift stores and have never seen one with a dc adapter.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

great movement there Montclair


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That's pretty dang cool!
Nice work


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That movement is absolutely awesome - well done.


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------

